# Hackers having a laugh.



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Whilst completing my Tesco online order last night was advised that Slimfast was out of stock but I was somewhat taken aback by the suggested alternative:




(attachement removed at request of OP)


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Devonboy said:


> Whilst completing my Tesco online order last night was advised that Slimfast was out of stock but I was somewhat taken aback by the suggested alternative:


Well to be fair they say exercise helps weight loss. :surprise:

Ok get I'll get my raincoat coat.

Terry


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I have heard you can slim very fast with this method, something like 250 Kcal a time I think, won´t bother to look it up, it won´t help me. :grin2:


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

JanHank said:


> I have heard you can slim very fast with this method, something like 250 Kcal a time I think, won´t bother to look it up, it won´t help me. :grin2:


I feel I must declare my loss of 3st. Over the last year has been achieved by eating healthier and smaller portions.:grin2::grin2:

Terry


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

And my loss of 4 kg since the 4th of January is due to the low carb diet. :laugh:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I reckon I've gained most of Terry's three stone.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

erneboy said:


> I reckon I've gained most of Terry's three stone.


You know what you need to do the Alan >. Go on a diet :frown2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I lost about 2.5 kg in three weeks then my friend died of covid and instead of trying harder I went the other way and I bet I've put it back on now. Dare not step on the scales. It's too depressing.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> I lost about 2.5 kg in three weeks then my friend died of covid and instead of trying harder I went the other way and I bet I've put it back on now. Dare not step on the scales. It's too depressing.


That was a shame Baz, but don´t be disheartened, start again and you´ll soon catch me up. 
Grief can work both ways, make you eat for comfort or not eat much at all.

I just found you after the diet look. You just keep on trying.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

The link downloads a file to the receiving computer.....not good!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

EJB said:


> The link downloads a file to the receiving computer.....not good!


Are you talking about the opening post Ted?


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

My brother has lost a lot of weight, following a cancer scare, by just eating smaller portions. He is a bit of a gourmet and would cook up a storm at lunchtime followed by his wife's excellent cooking at tea time. Sundays would be a full english breakfast. Not good.
A friend has lost loads of weight by just, inadvertently, giving up alcohol. No darts nights during Covid.


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

EJB said:


> The link downloads a file to the receiving computer.....not good!


File removed & replaced by photo. Unable to edit OP.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Devonboy said:


> File removed & replaced by photo.


Not on the opening post, I think you need bognormike or vs to do that.


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

JanHank said:


> Not on the opening post, I think you need bognormike or vs to do that.


Done.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Devonboy said:


> Done.


. You got connections?

That was the swiftest response on record I would say. Well done.

Oh I see Mike was on the ball.:grin2:


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

JanHank said:


> Are you talking about the opening post Ted?


Yes Jan.....not a problem in this case just poor PC/Security etiquette....as most have now noted:wink2:


----------

